# Size 11 boot, regular or wide board?



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I wear size 11 Boots, I know this is on the top end for riding normal width boards, currently both my boards are normal width, and my boots hang over about 1 inch on the front and back. My bindings have very thick footbeds so this elevates my boots about 1 inch off the deck.

Is 1 inch hang over going to be causing catching, and potential washouts? I sometimes wash out but its usually on ice, not sure if its just the edge hold or my toe or heel creating the wash out. Anyone have any input on this? I have never ridden a wide board.


----------



## Quandom (Oct 5, 2015)

Some say its about preference. But that is a bit much to me. I prefer half an inch over hang. I seen a chart that recommends 60 degrees of clearance. so if you were to make a turn and your board is 60 degrees from the floor, does your boot drag? the elevation on the bindings are gonna help like you mentioned. If it comes close, you are probably good. But if it drags very early, then you may want to get a wider board. I think 26cm waist wide is what some board sites recommend. Some people rock much thinner, Some people rock wider. 

I know never summer boards like the proto HD is rather thin. Something like a 25.2 on the 155's. So if you have like size 9 its gonna be good. Other boards like a Travis rice Pro run pretty big. I have 157 travis rice, and its 25.7 waist for my size 10.5 boot. Love it. I have a 159 TRS, but the waist is 25.3 and i get slight toe drag. I also go -15/15 tho. that really helps along with the elevated bindings. I also have a very wide freestyle stance so its slightly wider on ends of the board. hope this helps


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a 159 NS SnowTrooper, and a 157 TRS, the TRS seems a fraction thinner, I never bothered to check teh width online or anything, also ride at -15/15


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

you should be fine on any board that has a waist width over 25cm. at an even 25cm you may experience some toe or heel drag depending on how much lift your bindings give you. but usually for size 11 boots you do not need a wide board.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi AmberLamps,

Reading your post, I think we may be able to get you a much better result.

A few key points to (re)focus on.

-Board width should be based on barefoot length (not boot size).

-There is no industry standard for terms such as Normal, Standard, Mid-Wide or Wide. These vary greatly between brands and models.

-Waist width is not a relevant measurement for matching board width to foot size. Width at the inserts should be used.

-Your stance angles make a big difference to width.

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters).


----------



## gypsyleephotography (Nov 2, 2021)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi AmberLamps,
> 
> Reading your post, I think we may be able to get you a much better result.
> 
> ...


My son is 5'10" and normal shoe size is an 11, what size board is recommended?


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

gypsyleephotography said:


> My son is 5'10" and normal shoe size is an 11, what size board is recommended?


If his shoe size is 11 then he should be able to fit into a 9.5 - 10 boot. Look for a waist width of 252 - 258.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

gypsyleephotography said:


> My son is 5'10" and normal shoe size is an 11, what size board is recommended?


Hi,

Rider height is not a factor in board sizing, but weight and barefoot measurement are both crucial to getting this right. Please measure his feet using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.

STOKED!


----------



## Thomas95 (10 mo ago)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Rider height is not a factor in board sizing, but weight and barefoot measurement are both crucial to getting this right. Please measure his feet using this method:
> 
> ...


Hi maybe I am a bit late, but better late than never. I ve measured my feet and they re 29 and 29.5cm (I guess 11.5/12 boot size). I know the width at the insert may vary depending on the sidecut, stance and angles. But considering my feet size which waist width I need? I m looking at the Yes Basic, which has a reduced side cut (7.4/7.5) so this might help a little, in either 155 (waist 25.1) or 156W (waist 25.9). I am 5’10’ 155-160 pounds and barely ok for the the 156W yes basic weight recommendation (150-200). Plus I want a more maneuverable and playful board so I am afraid the 156W would be too big and wide. Forgot to mention I am also a beginner. What board do you think can suit me better? Or should I get something else? Was also looking at the Gnu money 154w (26.2 waist) and the bataleon blow 155 (25.5 waist). Thank you!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

1 inch overhang each side is way to much if you want to carve.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Thomas95 said:


> Hi maybe I am a bit late, but better late than never. I ve measured my feet and they re 29 and 29.5cm (I guess 11.5/12 boot size). I know the width at the insert may vary depending on the sidecut, stance and angles. But considering my feet size which waist width I need? I m looking at the Yes Basic, which has a reduced side cut (7.4/7.5) so this might help a little, in either 155 (waist 25.1) or 156W (waist 25.9). I am 5’10’ 155-160 pounds and barely ok for the the 156W yes basic weight recommendation (150-200). Plus I want a more maneuverable and playful board so I am afraid the 156W would be too big and wide. Forgot to mention I am also a beginner. What board do you think can suit me better? Or should I get something else? Was also looking at the Gnu money 154w (26.2 waist) and the bataleon blow 155 (25.5 waist). Thank you!


Hi Thomas, 

What stance angles do you ride?

STOKED!


----------



## Thomas95 (10 mo ago)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> What stance angles do you ride?
> 
> STOKED!


Stance width I don't know since I went snowboarding only few times, but if going with a larger stance means I can get a regular board I would definitely do it. About angles I plan to ride with a duck stance (15/-15) since I like riding switch a lot.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Got it. 29.5 cm barefoot measurement and very common stance angles. 

Waist width is not at all helpful. I wish it was, or better yet that manufacturers would list width at the inserts where it actually does matter. I have a 29.5 foot and ride normal width board. These are also longer boards, howeve, (preference) and even so, I always have toe drag. That is just a choice. With these smaller boards that you are looking at you will have significant toe drag at normal width. These Wide models will only add about .4 cm to .9 cm in width. As a first, all purpose deck, I would steer you towards the 156 Wide Yes Basic. This is not a large or unwieldy size for your specs. 

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## Thomas95 (10 mo ago)

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. 29.5 cm barefoot measurement and very common stance angles.
> 
> Waist width is not at all helpful. I wish it was, or better yet that manufacturers would list width at the inserts where it actually does matter. I have a 29.5 foot and ride normal width board. These are also longer boards, howeve, (preference) and even so, I always have toe drag. That is just a choice. With these smaller boards that you are looking at you will have significant toe drag at normal width. These Wide models will only add about .4 cm to .9 cm in width. As a first, all purpose deck, I would steer you towards the 156 Wide Yes Basic. This is not a large or unwieldy size for your specs.
> 
> ...


I actually might know the width at the insert of the 156W. I ve found these numbers on a YouTube reviews: 

front inserts: 27 top - 26.6 reference - 26.4 bottom
back inserts: 26.4 top - 26.6 reference - 27 back
hope this info helps, and of course I ll do my review on both the sites above. Thank you!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Thomas95 said:


> I actually might know the width at the insert of the 156W. I ve found these numbers on a YouTube reviews:
> 
> front inserts: 27 top - 26.6 reference - 26.4 bottom
> back inserts: 26.4 top - 26.6 reference - 27 back
> hope this info helps, and of course I ll do my review on both the sites above. Thank you!


Yes, so the rough math looks like this. 29.5 (your foot) less 26.6 reference = 2.9 cm, less ~1 cm for stance angle adjustment = 1.9 cm total barefoot overhang. So, just under 1 cm of barefoot overhang at both the toe and heel. We try to keep it under 1 cm so you are right at the guideline, even with the Wider model.

STOKED!


----------



## Thomas95 (10 mo ago)

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, so the rough math looks like this. 29.5 (your foot) less 26.6 reference = 2.9 cm, less ~1 cm for stance angle adjustment = 1.9 cm total barefoot overhang. So, just under 1 cm of barefoot overhang at both the toe and heel. We try to keep it under 1 cm so you are right at the guideline, even with the Wider model.
> 
> STOKED!


That s amazing thanks! So this would be the overhang without even considering the boots which obviously will increase as I put my boots on. In this case with a 25.1 waist of the regular there would be too much overhang. Did I understand correctly?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Thomas95 said:


> That s amazing thanks! So this would be the overhang without even considering the boots which obviously will increase as I put my boots on. In this case with a 25.1 waist of the regular there would be too much overhang. Did I understand correctly?


Yes, this is your barefoot overhang (toes and heels overhanging the board's edges). You will have barefoot overhang on all general purpose boards when you are within the correct manufacturer size range. Except for certain specialty boards all snowboards are designed like this. Barefoot overhang allows for optimal leverage. Too much can also create an issue. 

Again, waist is not an issue, but yes, on those standard width boards in these lengths you will have crossed into the realm of too much overhang. 

STOKED!


----------



## Thomas95 (10 mo ago)

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, this is your barefoot overhang (toes and heels overhanging the board's edges). You will have barefoot overhang on all general purpose boards when you are within the correct manufacturer size range. Except for certain specialty boards all snowboards are designed like this. Barefoot overhang allows for optimal leverage. Too much can also create an issue.
> 
> Again, waist is not an issue, but yes, on those standard width boards in these lengths you will have crossed into the realm of too much overhang.
> 
> STOKED!


So I'll go wide, thank you. Lastly, based on mi size and my riding style (5'10", 155 pounds, all mountain/freestyle) and considering I want a board both enough stable and nimble/playful, which one would you pick between the YES Basic 156W and the GNU Money 154W? Both have their pros and cons. The basic is a cam/rock, I guess more stable but it's longer and I have barely the weight requested for that board (minimum is 150), so would it be too difficult to manage and not as playful as I wish? On the other hand the GNU Money is a Hybrid rocker, it's shorter and fits better my weight so I guess more maneuverable, but would it be too loose and not enough stable for my purpose? What do you think? I forgot to mention I am a beginner 

Thank you so much for your help, it's very kind of you and I really appreciate it!

P.s: i swear this is my last question ahahah


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

No Problem at all. Rider height is never a factor in snowboard sizing. Only weight and barefoot measurements are considered. The 156 Wide Basic will be much better for your specs.

STOKED!


----------



## Thomas95 (10 mo ago)

Wiredsport said:


> No Problem at all. Rider height is never a factor in snowboard sizing. Only weight and barefoot measurements are considered. The 156 Wide Basic will be much better for your specs.
> 
> STOKED!


You ve been very helpful, thank you again!


----------

